# New Year Party !



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Music, food, drinks, all contributions welcome, Happy New Year to Matrix and all Senior Forum members !


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> Happy New Year


To you too!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

Thankyou wren 
I ll be there !!
Happy new year to you and everyone on SF 
Get those Dancing Shoes on


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2022)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE!


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

I’m all ready for the party !!

now , where’s the cocktails ….?


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Cheers Charry !


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

To go along with  @charry's dog! ...


----------



## officerripley (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year to you too, Wren and everybody!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

*Happy New Year's Eve!* 

​


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 31, 2022)

charry said:


> View attachment 259740View attachment 259741


I'll take a spiced rum and coke with a twist of lime and thank you!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year to Wren, and all members on Seniorforums! Let's
have fun!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


>



WOW!!   ^^    Thanks Wren!

...  this is the best thread we've had on here in a long time !!!!


----------



## CallMeKate (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Trish (Dec 31, 2022)

Does a strawberry margarita count as one of my 5 a day?  I'll have five please 

Happy New Year everyone and please, no snogging behind the bins


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 31, 2022)

I'd like to bring a ham to this party! mouth watering juicy ham


----------



## timoc (Dec 31, 2022)

Lovely people abound on this forum. 
I hope that whatever you are all doing amounts to having a good time.

*Happy New Year to you all. *


----------



## Llynn (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Woohoo, more friends arriving, we’ll  have Ken out of that chair dancing before he knows what’s hit him !!

Great shoes Pink Biz, kick them off and get on the dance floor !


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2022)

Hey, that's where we're going, too!  Maybe we'll see you there, Nathan.....or not......


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 31, 2022)

charry said:


> View attachment 259740View attachment 259741


What ever happened to the good ole 'screwdriver'?  It was once so popular.
Everything now is so fancy.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


>


That's good exercise for your midriff..


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> What ever happened to the good ole 'screwdriver'?  It was once so popular.
> Everything now is so fancy.


Cheers dobielvr !


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Happy New Year's Eve!*
> 
> View attachment 259796​



pink biz …I think you left your handbag in the cloakroom


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> I'll take a spiced rum and coke with a twist of lime and thank you!



spiced rum and coke coming up lady em ……


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

charry said:


> pink biz …I think you left your handbag in the cloakroom
> View attachment 259823


Great match, thank you!


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

Trish said:


> Does a strawberry margarita count as one of my 5 a day?  I'll have five please
> 
> Happy New Year everyone and please, no snogging behind the bins



there you go Trish …….


----------



## Trish (Dec 31, 2022)

charry said:


> there you go Trish …….
> 
> 
> View attachment 259827


Oh my goodness!  I knew this was going to be a great party


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Phew, I need to slow things down a bit....


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Trish (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


>


Marvin!  I need to find my handbag and dance around it for a bit


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> Woohoo, more friends arriving, we’ll  have Ken out of that chair dancing before he knows what’s hit him !!
> 
> *Great shoes Pink Biz, kick them off and get on the dance floor ! *


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

More hot snacks


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> Music, food, drinks, all contributions welcome, Happy New Year to Matrix and all Senior Forum members !
> 
> View attachment 259688
> View attachment 259689
> View attachment 259690View attachment 259692


Thank you Wren and Happy New Year to you, Matrix and all the good folks here and their families.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 31, 2022)

Lobster, anyone?  Kick back and have a   happy new year!


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you Wren and Happy New Year to you, Matrix and all the good folks here and their families.
> 
> Thank you SeaBreeze. Great to see everybody enjoying themselves, come on now, throw your  bag on the floor and shake that booty !


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Need to include this couple ..........  ??  guess it was bedtime
they won't come.

...  So:


----------



## Bella (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you, Wren, and a very HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and everyone on Senior Forums!


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you Bella, and everybody for responding, they’ll be a few hangovers on Senior Forums  in the morning !


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> Thank you Bella, and everybody for responding, they’ll be a few hangovers on Senior Forums  in the morning !



Great party wren


----------



## Trish (Dec 31, 2022)

Can someone call me an Uber


----------



## Llynn (Dec 31, 2022)

OK, you're an Uber.


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Trish said:


> Can someone call me an Uber


Going already ? Lightweight.


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

Trish said:


> Can someone call me an Uber



my chauffeur will drive you home Trish


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Thought you’d given him the night off ?


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang...did I miss the party...looks like y'all had a good time


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Trish said:


> Can someone call me an Uber





Llynn said:


> OK, you're an Uber.



Typical  conversation after a few too many  drinks  .....


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Dang...did I miss the party...looks like y'all had a good time
> 
> View attachment 259858


Not over by a long way Mizmo, welcome, grab a chair, have these snacks then come and dance the night away ! Happy New Year x


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> Not over by a long way Mizmo, welcome, grab a chair, have these snacks then come and dance the night away ! Happy New Year x
> View attachment 259859



just gimme a few minutes to get dressed....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2022)

Great party, good food and good company!  I'll put on a song and get another glass of wine.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2022)

Hoping for a healthy, happy and prosperous New Year for all!


----------



## Blessed (Dec 31, 2022)

JustBonee said:


>





SeaBreeze said:


> Great party, good food and good company!  I'll put on a song and get another glass of wine.



HOW WONDERFUL!! HOW FUN!!


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

A little early, I think somebody dropped their cigarette in the box of fireworks !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2022)

Feelin' loose now, time to get my groove on!


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 31, 2022)

here is some more wine...be back later


.


----------



## leastlongprime (Dec 31, 2022)

Martini please, with the double olives
and hold the gin and vermouth.


----------



## Trish (Dec 31, 2022)

Llynn said:


> OK, you're an Uber.


Aww thanks hun.  You're an Uber too


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

leastlongprime said:


> Martini please, with the double olives
> and hold the gin and vermouth.


Hey leastlongprime, thanks for stopping by, Happy New Year !


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2022)

For those who are familiar with Japanese food, and for those who are brave enough to try it,
Shogatsu (New Year) fare:


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks lovely Pinky, not sure I could handle the chopsticks though, I’ll get a fork !

Shōgatsu, also called Oshōgatsu, public holiday observed in Japan on January 1–3 (though celebrations sometimes last for the entire week), marking the beginning of a new calendar

Wash it down with a glass of  Sake


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Dec 31, 2022)

I have no party plans this night and at most will have a few sips of some sweet wine.  
Created the above just now, that uses a 2020 dawn image at Mono Lake.

Here in the San Jose area, as one of the strongest atmospheric river AR storm events over the last two decades slowly moves east now at 3pm, it appears the last showers of the front will continue another 3 hours before some partially clear skies appear to welcome in New Years Eve into 2023.  Many people here have just hunkered down this very soggy cool wet day.  But as soon as I can see stars early this evening, will put on appropriate clothing, get my mind in a good place, then walk down a few blocks to our local downtown where there are sure to be others about the bars, restaurants, holiday lights, and sidewalks.  

May *Peace, Love, Happiness*, and *Joy *come to all of you this New Year of 2023.


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

Time for me to  say goodnight, my daughter will be FaceTiming me soon, thanks everybody for a lovely evening, and I hope all your dreams come true in 2023 x


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> Time for me to  say goodnight, my daughter will be FaceTiming me soon, thanks everybody for a lovely evening, and I hope all your dreams come true in 2023 x
> View attachment 259889


Have a lovely time FaceTiming with your daughter, @Wren 
All the best to you in the New Year


----------



## Kika (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year to all....


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 31, 2022)

Pinky said:


> For those who are familiar with Japanese food, and for those who are brave enough to try it,
> Shogatsu (New Year) fare:
> 
> View attachment 259872


My masseure is Japanese, I'll have to tell/ask him about this.
We always discuss food.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 31, 2022)

Ah time to go...the old lady is tired..thanks for having me ..much fun !!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> Time for me to  say goodnight, my daughter will be FaceTiming me soon, thanks everybody for a lovely evening, and I hope all your dreams come true in 2023 x
> View attachment 259889


Thank you Wren.  Happy New Year wishes and love to you and your daughter.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 31, 2022)

I hope everyone's New Year Eve night is better than  the one these three had ! Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2022)

North, Central and South America are just getting started.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 31, 2022)

Okay, that does it!! Off to the kitchen to make queso..... anyone.... it's BYOC


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Okay, that does it!! Off to the kitchen to make queso..... anyone.... it's BYOC


----------



## leastlongprime (Dec 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> Hey leastlongprime, thanks for stopping by, Happy New Year !
> View attachment 259870


What?
There's a  limit on the olives I drink? {gives a long and loud, burp}
I am integral part of the party, I brought the FruitCake [Guess which fruit is extra infused] .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 31, 2022)

To Wren and ALL my SF friends:


----------



## Lilac (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year to all! 

Have to have at least one slow song to dance with the hubby to . . .





and more to drink to with friends . . .






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcc1n6c7DMMcvSGi2PBL1AgOK8obl2BVz


----------



## Blessed (Dec 31, 2022)

It's ready!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Dec 31, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


No, No, No I think I will (not) order a pizza! LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2022)

​


----------



## Lilac (Dec 31, 2022)

Maker's whisky sours (egg white recipe) & krautballs...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 31, 2022)

More loud music for the neighbors...


----------



## TeeJay (Dec 31, 2022)

* , eh? *


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2022)

Australia


----------



## Bella (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## leastlongprime (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year. 
I'm going to bed. 10pm PT.


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Jan 1, 2023)

Mornin All, thanks for keeping the party going, fabulous posts, music, food and drink

As you can see, I’m hungover so will not be around today ! 

Have a great day x


----------



## charry (Jan 1, 2023)

Wren said:


> Thought you’d given him the night off ?


He’s just returned wren 
God knows what he got up to last night


----------



## charry (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year to you ALLx


----------



## charry (Jan 1, 2023)

charry said:


> Happy new year to you ALLx


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2023)

CallMeKate said:


>



Beautiful   rendition   .... that  always brings a tear to my eye.

 Happy 2023 everyone!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 1, 2023)

Party still in motion! Oh it was a good New Years Eve, but I am home
now, safe and happy


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 1, 2023)

Need that Nutty Irishman to finish the evening.  Lovely drink.


----------



## Lilac (Jan 1, 2023)

First song on the radio when the alarm went off was New Attitude by Patti Labelle.  Kind of fitting.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 1, 2023)

I volunteer to clean up the mess once the party is over. Bonus points for anyone who recognizes this guy .


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)

MarkinPhx said:


> I volunteer to clean up the mess once the party is over. Bonus points for anyone who recognizes this guy .
> 
> View attachment 259999


Thanks for the clean-up Mark. I recognize the guy, but can't remember from where.

Was it MAD magazine, or Rocky and Bullwinkle?


----------



## charry (Jan 1, 2023)

MarkinPhx said:


> I volunteer to clean up the mess once the party is over. Bonus points for anyone who recognizes this guy .
> 
> View attachment 259999


Is it Mr Pastry ?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 1, 2023)

charry said:


> Is it Mr Pastry ?


No. It is the janitor who shows up at the end of the intro to the cartoon show Mr. Peabody and Sherman.


----------



## charry (Jan 1, 2023)

MarkinPhx said:


> I volunteer to clean up the mess once the party is over. Bonus points for anyone who recognizes this guy .
> 
> View attachment 259999


Is it Mr Pastry ?


MarkinPhx said:


> No. It is the janitor who shows up at the end of the intro to the cartoon show Mr. Peabody and Sherman.


ok it’s not a uk thing …never heard of it ..lol


----------



## leastlongprime (Jan 1, 2023)

Did not sleep well. Churning stomach. 
Had Too many martini's olives.
Now curing the stomach with tomato soup with celery and carrots.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 1, 2023)

I can help clean up also! I will start the dishwashers~


----------



## Blessed (Jan 1, 2023)

My dogs volunteer to come over and the crumbs up off the floor!


----------



## Trish (Jan 1, 2023)

Anyone happen to find a plastic bag containing a set of dentures and change of undergarments?  Asking for a friend who thought she might get lucky last night


----------



## Wren (Jan 2, 2023)

Trish said:


> Anyone happen to find a plastic bag containing a set of dentures and change of undergarments?  Asking for a friend who thought she might get lucky last night


I can understand the undergarments but who would  get lucky without the dentures ??


----------



## Wren (Jan 2, 2023)

Just popped in for a clean up but see you beat me to it ! Thanks


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 2, 2023)

charry said:


> Is it Mr Pastry ?
> 
> ok it’s not a uk thing …never heard of it ..lol


Seriously?   Mr. Peabody and Sherman was where Herman from Herman's Hermits got his nickname..


----------



## charry (Jan 2, 2023)

Wren said:


> Just popped in for a clean up but see you beat me to it ! Thanks View attachment 260288



thankgod for that wren….I think I’ve done my back in with all that dancing ……


----------



## Trish (Jan 2, 2023)

Wren said:


> I can understand the undergarments but who would  get lucky without the dentures ??


I guess, always handy to have a spare set


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 2, 2023)

The windows need some washing, so I will help clean them inside, champagne and wine
splattered everywhere! LOL


----------



## Wren (Jan 3, 2023)

Can you come and do mine after if you have time LadyEmeraude !


----------

